# We NEED a new button!!



## zDom (Dec 1, 2006)

As I reflected on an off-the-cuff tangential post that ended up being fairly long  long enough that I was wondering if it may have been considered "off topic," it occurred to me:

We need a new button.

I think a lot of "off topic posts" are just the result of wanting to respond to something and using the easiest method: the "quote this post/reply" button.

Is there any way we could get a "quote this post in a NEW THREAD" button??

THAT, my friends, could end up being the cure to a lot of off topic posts!!

Whattaya think?


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 1, 2006)

good idea.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 1, 2006)

It's a good idea - and there are times it would work great - but I can also see times when it wouldn't, because too many times the thread drifts slowly off, so that each individual post is just a little off the one before, until 5 or 10 or 15 posts down the thread the original topic is lost completely.  I don't always notice when I'm off.  But I could see it helping in about half the cases.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2006)

Haven't seen an addin, but I'll suggest it to the programmers.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 1, 2006)

I could write it, but I would be worried about it getting overused.  Usually a conversation is best kept in a single thread, this could lead to a mess...?


----------



## dubljay (Dec 1, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> I could write it, but I would be worried about it getting overused.  Usually a conversation is best kept in a single thread, this could lead to a mess...?



Yeah I think that we'd end up with too many split threads and topics dying off quickly.


----------



## exile (Dec 2, 2006)

zDom said:


> As I reflected on an off-the-cuff tangential post that ended up being fairly long  long enough that I was wondering if it may have been considered "off topic," it occurred to me:
> 
> We need a new button.
> 
> ...















Brilliant idea, zDom---admin, can we _please do this??_


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 2, 2006)

I've seen this in a lot of other forums and it seems to work great.  I'd love to see this feature too.

That may also eliminate the confusion about where topics can go.


----------

